# Sir Vape VapeCon News 2017



## Sir Vape

The place where you will find all your Sir Vape VapeCon news 

KEEP WATCHING!!!​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to seeing you and your team again @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Something new from the guys over at Hard Hitters Alliance dropping at VapeCon 2017. Make sure you pop on over to our stand M13 on the day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 103927
> 
> 
> Something new from the guys over at Hard Hitters Alliance dropping at VapeCon 2017. Make sure you pop on over to our stand M13 on the day


An RDA?!


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hmm hope it comes in copper, will match nicely with my KO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop on over to our stand and taste the new juice release from Because Bubbles Matters. Shake Dat Booty will be available in a 100ml only at a killer price for VapeCon release.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

That better not be a mech box! You guys are killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

GerritVisagie said:


> That better not be a mech box! You guys are killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe or maybe not man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

what about us poor folk stuck in CPT


----------



## Sir Vape

BioHAZarD said:


> what about us poor folk stuck in CPT



We will have VapeCon items on our website on the day. They will be limited but most items will be available

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sir Vape said:


> We will have VapeCon items on our website on the day. They will be limited but most items will be available


@Sir Vape FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Looks like a mech squonker. Nice!


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Deadz

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 104297



That looks like it could be a 3d Printed Squonker ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I would settle for a decent 3D printed dna mod

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

If its a mech squonker, i hope its takes 20700 batts

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> If its a mech squonker, i hope its takes 20700 batts



But ...

@Yiannaki ... it's not pink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Its official  Anchor Box Mods USA will be joining the lineup at Sir Vape. Be sure to pop on over to our stand to check out some of Anchor's awesome creations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Sir Vape , this thread is exciting

Please tell us if you guys are planning on having any driptips by @hands at VapeCon?


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 104389
> 
> 
> Its official  Anchor Box Mods USA will be joining the lineup at Sir Vape. Be sure to pop on over to our stand to check out some of Anchor's awesome creations.


Oh wow! Will definitely have to come check them out! That's pretty damned epic @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> @Sir Vape , this thread is exciting
> 
> Please tell us if you guys are planning on having any driptips by @hands at VapeCon?



Yes Hands has shipped us tips for the show. Just figuring out how the sales are going to work as displaying them is not easiest seeing that each and every one is different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Yes Hands has shipped us tips for the show. Just figuring out how the sales are going to work as displaying them is not easiest seeing that each and every one is different.



Maybe somehow people can pre-order on the site and collect at VapeCon?
Helps not having to pay delivery on 1 tip for example.
I hear you on displaying them being a challenge... Hmm....
Do you display them in the shop in Durban?


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop on over to our stand and sample the new release PicNic from Steam Masters.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Meet the guys from Buck Wild Vape Co and sample the amazing Birthday Cake. I'm sure they will have some awesome giveaways on the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 104453
> 
> 
> Meet the guys from Buck Wild Vape Co and sample the amazing Birthday Cake. I'm sure they will have some awesome giveaways on the day.


I've only smelt that juice and it smells amazing! The person was too schnoopy to let me try any though, so will have to come grab some from you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We even have the Star Wars fans covered. Check out the Limited Edition Alumide Storm Trooper by Anchor. These are gonna go fast so make sure you get to our stand sharp

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

Sir Vape said:


> We even have the Star Wars fans covered. Check out the Limited Edition Alumide Storm Trooper by Anchor. These are gonna go fast so make sure you get to our stand sharp
> 
> View attachment 104466


Now that's a hav to hav


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> We even have the Star Wars fans covered. Check out the Limited Edition Alumide Storm Trooper by Anchor. These are gonna go fast so make sure you get to our stand sharp
> 
> View attachment 104466


    

Do I even dare ask the price tag on that beaut?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo

Sir Vape said:


> We even have the Star Wars fans covered. Check out the Limited Edition Alumide Storm Trooper by Anchor. These are gonna go fast so make sure you get to our stand sharp
> 
> View attachment 104466


These look amazing @Sir Vape . I have been looking out for a decent 3d printed BF mod for quite sometime now.... alas something worth while!! Thank you for always going the extra mile to bring in new and unique gear can you perhaps provide us with some specs on this mod? atty size, by the looks it could be 22mm or 24mm? how many ml of juice can the bottles hold? does it come with any spare bottles? spring loaded/adjustable 510? what material is the contacts made of? does it have a mosfet switch? lastly what sought of damage should my wallet expect? i ask only because i have a few other items on my shopping list and i just need to make sure my wallet caters for all my hearts desires lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@hands has been a busy man getting a bunch of tips done for VapeCon. Be sure to pop on over to the Sir's and grab a few. Have a look at this link at some of the amazing tips that will be on offer.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/more-tips.t22667/page-11

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Mech squonker  must has!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viresh

@Sir Vape will you be bringing the RX GEN 3 to Vapecon


----------



## Sir Vape

Viresh said:


> @Sir Vape will you be bringing the RX GEN 3 to Vapecon


 I doubt we will hey Viresh.


----------



## Sir Vape

Anchor Box Mods looking so funky in red and yellow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viresh

Sir Vape said:


> I doubt we will hey Viresh.


Damn i wanted one of those babies ...but i will have a look at the specials at Vapecon and if i dont get something i will order from you guys online


----------



## Sir Vape

Fans of tobacco vapes are in for a treat this year. Black Note from the USA will be joining the Sir Vape stand this year with their award winning collection. Will be available in 0,3,6 & 12mg. Ensemble Edition Packs and individual bottles will be on sale at a great price. Pop on over to our juice tasting station and give them a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Fans of tobacco vapes are in for a treat this year. Black Note from the USA will be joining the Sir Vape stand this year with their award winning collection. Will be available in 0,3,6 & 12mg. Ensemble Edition Packs and individual bottles will be on sale at a great price. Pop on over to our juice tasting station and give them a go.
> 
> View attachment 104831
> View attachment 104832



ooh @Sir Vape - 
12mg
This sounds superb!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> Fans of tobacco vapes are in for a treat this year. Black Note from the USA will be joining the Sir Vape stand this year with their award winning collection. Will be available in 0,3,6 & 12mg. Ensemble Edition Packs and individual bottles will be on sale at a great price. Pop on over to our juice tasting station and give them a go.
> 
> View attachment 104831
> View attachment 104832


Oooh, would have loved to get some of those. Will you be carrying their line @Sir Vape.


----------



## Sir Vape

Andre said:


> Oooh, would have loved to get some of those. Will you be carrying their line @Sir Vape.



Yes we will

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Sir Vape said:


> Yes we will


Awesome, will be watching your VapeCon Tab.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

Sir Vape said:


> Anchor Box Mods looking so funky in red and yellow.
> 
> View attachment 104824



price ???


----------



## Vape0206

Sir Vape said:


> We will have VapeCon items on our website on the day. They will be limited but most items will be available



What will the online price of the hha squonker be for us who won't be able to make it to vapecon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Vape0206 said:


> What will the online price of the hha squonker be for us who won't be able to make it to vapecon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Price will be the same as they are at the show. Please make sure you subscribe to our newsletter at the bottom of our website so you are in the loop of what will be available on the day as well as on the website.


----------



## Sir Vape

shabbar said:


> price ???



Price will be released next week. Please make sure you have subscribed to our newsletter at the bottom of our website. Full list and pricing will be released next week.


----------



## SAVaper

Sir Vape said:


> @hands has been a busy man getting a bunch of tips done for VapeCon. Be sure to pop on over to the Sir's and grab a few. Have a look at this link at some of the amazing tips that will be on offer.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/more-tips.t22667/page-11
> 
> View attachment 104694




Awesome


----------



## Sir Vape

Buy 1 x LG HG2 at VapeCon or online on the 26th August and get one free. WHILE STOCKS LAST!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Sir Vape

Royal Wick by Vapetalo will be available at VapeCon 2017.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape

A quick look at our very own RDA. More to come soon. VAPECON WE CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YA AGAIN!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Vape_r

@Sir Vape around about what time on the 26th will the specials be up on the site?


----------



## Sir Vape

Vape_r said:


> @Sir Vape around about what time on the 26th will the specials be up on the site?



9am mish

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Pop on over to our stand at VapeCon and grab a bottle of XXX and stand a chance to win some awesome prizes compliments of Vapour Mountain. Great pricing on the day for 30ml and 100ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

@Sir Vape - you certainly have very interesting new things lined up for us at VapeCon

If you get a chance, can you summarise them in bullet form for us on this thread?


----------



## Andre

Waiting for details of Black Note please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Any chance you can put 4 of those LG's on charge so when I pick them up they are good to go for the day?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 105454
> 
> View attachment 105453


No suicide bunny sucker punch


----------



## ShamZ

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 105454
> 
> View attachment 105453


Awesome stuff!!

Will be at the store as soon as the ET and Ethan open!


----------



## M5000

Is the xxx special going to be available online? Seems like it's the only one that's outstanding..


----------



## ShamZ

I just paid full price at the store, think it may be a show special.


----------



## M5000

Oh damn I thought I read the online and show prices will be the same..

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## @cliff

I added the wrong LG HB2 batteries to my order (added the normal ones not the on special ones) Trust you guys will help me out, *begging*

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

